# they chew till they're two....really?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

woke up to this,,,I'm blaming Elvis (aged 4 now) as Ruby wouldn't have done it..


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Had that happen to me a month ago with our V......fortunately....the VA replaced mine! Nothing in the home is off limits to a V!!!


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

If misery loves company...last Saturday, one of our 16 month old V's found my favorite Costa sunglasses hanging on the rear view mirror of a UTV, quietly removed them, and proceeded to completely destroy them while I was working on a fence, not 30 feet away! These dogs would be incredible special ops soldiers...stealthy and destructive!


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

No kidding!!....sign them up with SOCOM!!!!


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

harrigab said:


> woke up to this,,,I'm blaming Elvis (aged 4 now) as Ruby wouldn't have done it..


You just broke my heart!!!! Breeze is a crazy chewer. We can't have a dog mattress or plush toys in the house as she just destroyed them. We are at a count of 7 bed in less than 2 years and we were hoping that the chewing period would be over around 2 years old. Apparently not.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Shine chewed up a pair the other day.
My husband doesn't know yet, as I think they were his shooting glasses. 
She's hitting the terrible teens, so expect a few more things to go by the wayside.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende has not touched anything belonging to a human since he turned 4 months... but then again he was terrible in the crate so ended up spending lots of time outside of it as a pup and picked up all the rules quickly. He got his crate acceptance more than when he turned around 1.5 years (!). Bende has been a gulper, but his original slow feeder still look like new. 

Miksa s learning slowly but nicely not to touch human stuff but still on and off. Mostly when he touches them he would just bring them to u, never damaged anything on purpose, he knocked down stuff though. On the other hand he has destroyed already 5 slow feeders in a row, kind of telling us that he does not need any, since he eats slowly anyways. Miksa has been perfect in his crate from day 1...

so i guess there is a price for everything.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I heard my husband call me from our bedroom. "Why do we have money covering the bed?" He quickly realized Shine had raided his wallet. 
Good news, no cash was hurt, or eaten in the process.


----------



## fosterlisa (Jun 30, 2016)

Lucy is almost 3 & still chews everything and anything she can find. We were hoping to be able to move her to being uncrated when we are gone for short times but that did not work out well at all. She is back to being crated. She has so many toys, I freeze treats inside of the non-destructable's, we run, walk.....she still will chew up anything she can find. Love her to pieces though!!


----------

